# Ypao rsc



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone here own a Yamaha receiver with the newest YPAO? Can you tell if it does any eq to the sub? Thinking about upgrading my Pioneer Elite, and need at least one reason to justify. 

I have an external sub eq, but you all know we like our toys and tinkering.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I moved your thread to the receiver forum - hopefully, someone will chime in with their experience soon. Unfortunately, I have never owned a Yamaha.


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, it turns out I just got a response from Yamaha themselves. The sub channel is eq'd starting with the RX-A2020 model. The range is something like 31.5Hz up to 250Hz, or something close. I would like an owner to confirm whether the EQ is parametric, or is one limited to only adjusting the gain and Q of fixed frequencies.

So I have a partial answer. I'd still need to find a very good deal to justify this new toy, seeing as there are plenty of other cheaper (and better?) options for eq'ing a sub.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

All of the EQ in the YPAO system is parametric.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is what Yamaha told me via email:

YPAO calibration equalizes the sound for each individual speaker. The audio is equalized in seven bands. The seven frequencies range between 16.5 Hz and 16khz. This is a parametric equalizer and will reproduce the best possible sound, maximizing the specifications of your speakers and room size. 

Best Regards,
The Yamaha Customer Support Team


----------

